# Failed to create ras entry!!!!!



## HuaweiSWE (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi!

I need some help.

I have a PC card called HuaweiE620 and when i tried to dial up i get an error message that says: failed to create ras entry

Anyone who had any ideas?

My ISP couldn't help me with this problem =/

My computer is brand new! 
I really want to get this to work... Please help!


----------



## kraxzq (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi 

I had the same issue on vista based laptop.

You need to go to services and make sure that 2 of them are started:
-telephony !
-remote access manager !

From the properties change the startup to manual and apply changes 

This should do the job !

Enjoy


----------

